# What percent of government ownership of Banks?



## jman0war (5 Jan 2013)

Does anybody know exactly what percentage of ownership of the main banks here, is held by our government?

I seem to remember Bank of Ireland at one point desperately trying to avoid government ownership... and so does the government hold 40 something percent stake in it?


----------



## theresa1 (5 Jan 2013)

It's 15% in BOI and 99.8% aprox. in AIB and 99.5% aprox. in PTSB.


----------



## jman0war (7 Jan 2013)

thanks


----------

